# Spectral vs Neuron.



## Malignus (16. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute.
Kurze Frage. Ich schwanke momentan zwischen einem 
*Neuron AL 8.0 *
und einem
*Spectral AL 6.0*
Meine Frage bezieht sich auf das Fahrverhalten.
Ich fahre viel mehr Touren auf Rad,Schotter und Waldwegen als im groben Gelände,
möchte aber natürlich auch Reserven haben weil ich leichte Trails und Treppen nicht scheue.
Generell wäre mir das Spectral mit 150mm lieber, aber wenn ich so eh zu 80-90 % nur Touren und kleine Tagesausflüge fahre weiß ich nicht ob es Sinn macht.
Der gesunde Menschenverstand würde jetzt sagen natürlich kommt dann das Neuron in Frage weil es ein Tourenfully ist.
Aber mal ehrlich, mit nur 600g Unterschied? Was soll dann am Neuron noch besser sein um vorran zu kommen ausser die 29" Laufräder (weiß ich nicht ob der Unterschied so krass ist zu 27,5")
Hoffe jemand von euch kennt beide Räder (oder ähnliche) und somit einen direkten Vergleich um mir meine Entscheidung leichter zu machen. Wie gesagt das Spectral finde ich total genial. Hoffe der Vortrieb und das Uphillverhalten ist nicht all zu extrem im Gegensatz zum Neuron.
PS: beides dreht sich natürlich um die 2018er Modelle da ja die Bikes komplett überarbeitet worden sind
Danke schonmal .  Schönen Tag noch !


----------



## fauXpa5 (17. Juli 2018)

Mit deiner Problematik bist du einer von sehr vielen. Mir geht es seit über 1 Jahr ähnlich. War dann sehr enttäuscht, dass das Spectral nur als 27.5er gekommen ist und nicht als 29er. Da bei mir jedoch die Prioritäten fürs Geldausgeben seither aber noch woanders liegen (Hochzeit), habe ich immer noch nicht zugeschlagen (auch nicht bei anderen Herstellern trotz vor allem derzeitigen Sale-Angeboten) und leihe mir weiterhin von der restlichen Familie die Bikes.

Dein Gefühl ist schon richtig, dass das Neuron bei dem Einsatzzweck die bessere Wahl wäre. Glücklich wirst du jedoch mit Sicherheit mit beiden Bikes. Mehr Reserven bietet das Spectral. Ob du die nutzt musst du selbst einschätzen.



Malignus schrieb:


> PS: beides dreht sich natürlich um die 2018er Modelle da ja die Bikes komplett überarbeitet worden sind



Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurde beim Neuron nichts geändert für 2018. Außer des Wegfalls der Kommastelle in der Modellbezeichnung (weil bis auf Rahmengrößen XS und S durchweg mit 29 Zoll) und der minimal angewachsenen Lenkerbreite (von 720 auf 740).
Geometrie bzw. Rahmen per se ist identisch. Es gab dann aktuellere Komponenten und nach und nach neue Lackierungen.

Das Spectral dagegen wurde ja komplett umgekrempelt.

Da sich die Neuanschaffung meines "29er Midtravel Trailfullys" jedoch bereits so lange hinzieht kann ich auch noch ein wenig mehr warten, bis ich endlich das Geld wieder für Spielereien (Mountainbike) ausgeben kann. Dann werd ich mir aber erneut die Frage stellen, welches Modell. Wenn bis dahin das Neuron im neuen Gewand (an die neue Formgebung von 2018er Spectral und 2019er Lux angepasst) rausgekommen ist, wird es das wohl werden. Ansonsten wird es ein anderer Hersteller.

Um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen: Das Neuron passt eigentlich perfekt für dich. Damit kannst du alles fahren, was du beschrieben hast. In den Tests macht es auch Bikes mit mehr Federweg immer noch platt. Gleichzeitig wird dir das Spectral auch viel Freude bereiten und gerade bergab mehr Reserven bereithalten. Für mich ist die Laufradgröße entscheidend, daher ist die Entscheidung noch einfacher als für dich, da es dir nicht so wichtig zu sein scheint.

Für das Neuron 8.0 gibt es momentan 200€ Rabatt. Das könnte auch ein Faktor bei der Entscheidung sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laterne_13 (17. Juli 2018)

Nimm bei deinen Anforderungen das Neuron!

bei mir war es ähnlich und ich habe mir damals das Nerve geholt, weil es einfach nicht so "sofamäßig" wie das Spectral war. 
Treppen und leichte Trails gehen auch ganz enspannt mit dem Neuron ebenso wie Touren 120 km +;-)


----------



## qlaus (17. Juli 2018)

Hi, habe seit April ein Neuron 9.0, als erstes Fully nach einer Reihe HTs: knappe 1000 km Mittelgebirge bislang gefahren, und immer noch ein sehr breites Grinsen im Gesicht. Wenn du lieber mit den Rädern auf dem Boden als in der Luft bist, dann spricht aus meiner Sicht nichts gegen das Neuron. Klettert besser als mein letztes 26" HT.

Aber wenn dein Bauch das Spectral "genial" findet, dann ist die Entscheidung doch eh klar. Mit Bauchweh fährt sich das Neuron bestimmt nicht dolle.


----------



## Malignus (17. Juli 2018)

Laterne_13 schrieb:


> "sofamäßig"


 Sofamäßig finde ich gerade auf längeren Touren angenehm, es sei denn es geht viel schwerer als das Neuron.
Sitzt man beim Neuron praktisch mehr in einer Rennradposition ? (übertrieben gesagt).
Also praktisch mehr sportlicher nach vorne gebeugt ?
Mich wundert immer was so ein Bike ausmacht damit es schneller vorran geht ?
Am Gewichtsunterschied von 600g kanns ja fast nicht liegen, das wiegt ja eine volle Trinkflasche schon.
An der Bereifung ? Ich weiß nicht die Nobby Nic sind ja schon Dicke Dinger.
Kann mir das jemand sagen woran es liegt ?
Der Worst Case wäre natürlich ich kaufe mir ein Neuron und merke dann es geht genau so schlecht vorran wie mein altes Radon Slide 150mm.
Dann habe ich ein Bike was wenig Reserven hat UND noch genau so schlecht fährt =)


----------



## Daniel-A2 (17. Juli 2018)

Schließe mich hier mal kurz an, da ich Ende des Jahres von HT auf Fully umsteigen möchte und hoffe ja, dass das neue Neuron in die Richtung Short-Travel-Trailbike a la Rocky Mountain Thunderbolt geht, nur halt in günstig. Wie ist eure Einschätzung dazu?


----------



## fauXpa5 (18. Juli 2018)

Malignus schrieb:


> Kann mir das jemand sagen woran es liegt ?
> Der Worst Case wäre natürlich ich kaufe mir ein Neuron und merke dann es geht genau so schlecht vorran wie mein altes Radon Slide 150mm.
> Dann habe ich ein Bike was wenig Reserven hat UND noch genau so schlecht fährt =)



1. Es wird 100% gut voran gehen.
2. Wenig Reserven ist immer relativ zu sehen. Damit wird es schwierig ein Enduro Rennen zu gewinnen, aber fahren kannst du damit trotzdem alles. Da wo das Bike an die Grenzen kommt, wird es bei dir wohl eher selten gefahren. So lese ich zumindest deinen ersten Post. Stattdessen ist es genau das richtige Bike für deinen genannten Einsatzzweck. "Leichte Trails und Treppen" sind damit kein Problem und "Touren auf Rad,Schotter und Waldwegen" sind mit dem Neuron ideal.

Wenn man diesen Test mal als Beispiel nimmt, finde ich es schon beeindruckend, gegen welche Konkurrenz sich das Neuron durchsetzt. https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/mtb-test-8-tourenfullys-um-3000-euro.1806076.2.htm

Und so läuft es ja jedes mal, auch schon vorher beim Nerve.


----------



## hardtails (18. Juli 2018)

Malignus schrieb:


> weil ich leichte Trails und Treppen nicht scheue.



Und für was brauchst du dann ein Fully?


----------



## fauXpa5 (18. Juli 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Und für was brauchst du dann ein Fully?


Braucht er nicht. Ist aber angenehmer bzw. komfortabler.


----------



## hardtails (18. Juli 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Braucht er nicht. Sieht aber an der Eisdiele besser aus.



Hab es mal korrigiert, daher natürlich Spectral


----------



## fauXpa5 (18. Juli 2018)

Sehr hilfreich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malignus (18. Juli 2018)

Jetzt bin ich durchschaut worden. Ja das ist eine sehr große Eisdiele mit vielen Leuten davor. Ich schleife vorher natürlich den Rahmen ab und mache einen SPECIALIZED Aufkleber drauf.  Also Fully weil ich es gewohnt bin und Hardtails habe ich probiert, war nicht zufriden also Hardtail ausgeschlossen. Danke schonmal an alle die Sinnvolle Antworten gegeben haben.


----------



## agadir (18. Juli 2018)

fauXpa5 schrieb:


> Wenn man diesen Test mal als Beispiel nimmt, finde ich es schon beeindruckend, gegen welche Konkurrenz sich das Neuron durchsetzt. https://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/bikes/mtb-test-8-tourenfullys-um-3000-euro.1806076.2.htm


Canyon gewinnt fast immer ...


----------



## fauXpa5 (18. Juli 2018)

agadir schrieb:


> Canyon gewinnt fast immer ...


Das stimmt, worauf willst du hinaus?

Mir ging es darum, dass das Neuron hier mit einigen Bikes verglichen wird, die mehr Federweg haben und deutlich teurer sind. Und trotzdem gewinnt das Neuron. Gerade dieser Punkt ist ja für Malignus - Stichwort "Reserven" - ein möglicher Knackpunkt. Das es aber eigentlich kein Knackpunkt ist, wird ein wenig durch diesen Test deutlich.


----------



## Malignus (18. Juli 2018)

fauXpa5  danke übrigens für deine netten ausführlichen Antworten !


----------



## fauXpa5 (18. Juli 2018)

Kein Problem. Wie gesagt, war ich in einer ähnlichen Situation vor einiger Zeit. Seitdem habe ich sehr viel recherchiert.


----------

